# : Spanish way to clear furniture :



## Big Pete (Aug 7, 2007)

Well after taking posession of my Mallorcan Villa at long last  being a resale we purchased fully furnished , now some of it is lovely but a lot of it was old German tastes and not in fiting with a smooth debonaire chap\ like me 
The gardens having overgrown shrubs and palm trees etc needed trimming as well .

So the English way is to simply get a skip , logical wouldnt you agree ?

well i speak with the neighbour who happens to be the top leader of the residents association (posh area lol ) well she says she can phone for me and put me on as the Company speak English , she does that and this semi English speaking lady says " How can i help ?" i say " well i have some old furniture and some general rubbish and Garden bushes and palm tree trimmings that i want to dump " She says " Well you can have a skip for the cuttings and maybe one for old wood but not for both ! " i say what you mean in England i just get a skip and chuck what i want in " she says well why you want to dump furniture when its collected for free ? " I say what you mean ? she explains every friday if you let the Council know they get it for nothing , sounds good so i said ok but what about the rest ? She says what everyone does is just chop it down in size and stick it in normal refuse sacks , likewise any other rubbish just stick it in the bins on the roadside .
Ok i say and thats that ..

So being Tuesday i get the Collection of furniture booked for Friday , telling them it consists of 3 wardrobes 2 beds loads of light fittings wall units hi fi stand cd racks etc etc.. 
I then proceed to chop the trees and bushes and stick them in bags .on the Wednesday we proceed to move the Furniture on to the path by the roadside outside the villa ready for Friday , Commenced this at about 11.00am by 11.30am had got 2 cabinets out and was proceeding to take small bags of what i call junk ie; old towels ,blanketts, lamps etc.. when this car stops and says is this all to go ? I say yea takieo whatio you wantio Seniore.

Well he opend his boot and stuck a wall cabinet in and chucked 2 bags of clutter in the back seat ! and drove of ..

I carried on bringing stuff out and people walking by were all poking through and walking of with bits and pieces , Wardrobes came out and then old clapped out beds and pots and pans , at one point i had to ask a few people to move as they was in the way !!

Well by about 2 pm cars & vans were turning up and there was people shouting in Spanish fighting over who saw what first , heck it was a laugh ,things like a bent old cd rack and a Pot with a broken handle went . 2 Spanish lads turned up in a Citreon Sara and they loaded a wardrobe 3 sacks of linen and 2 stained old paintings ,

A french women was chuffed she had got a bell out of the rummage and you could hear her dinging it all the way up the road lol

By 5pm all that was left was a Mattress and that still remained as i left on Sunday ..

The cuttings went in the refuse and was emptied the same day . as they do daily collections ( Far more efficient than UK ).

So now i understand why the lady seemed bewildered by my skip request lol
just put it on the path and it clears itself


----------



## oddball (Aug 1, 2007)

You have such an entertaining way of posting Big Pete,keep it up .
We have special times in Canada to get rid of big stuff and the same thing happens there,it is called re-cycling the easy way LOL Colin


----------

